# Advise on Lamb



## jacobtia (May 18, 2011)

First off here is what I will be working with......I thought this was a great buy since the last leg of lamb I saw was 65.00!














I have never done much with lamb other than lamb chops on the grill.

I have looked over some threads and gathered enough info to know that I will need to smoke it at the 220ish range until internal temp is to 140 to 145.

My question's for all of you is this.......

Suggested wood?

Suggested rubs? (I don't plan on using my usual BBQ rub)

Possible sauce that may compliment the lamb?

Thanks for stopping by and for the help!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 18, 2011)

Jake, I'm really interested to see how this turns out. I love lamb, but it's so expensive I never buy it. Good luck & keep us informed.


----------



## coffee_junkie (May 18, 2011)

I smoked a lamb with Lilac wood, it turned out fantastic. But something subtle would be best, I would consider maple, pecan, or apple. But if you can get some dry Lilac I would highly suggest it. It is very similar to apple but is a lot ligher and more subtle. For rubs I would suggest more of a paste, say smashed garlic with rosmary, kosher salt, black pepper, evoo, and thats about it. I maranaded mine over night with all of those ingredients plus a dry red wine. It was to die for. Just don't over cook.

Good luck!


----------



## jacobtia (May 18, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Jake, I'm really interested to see how this turns out. I love lamb, but it's so expensive I never buy it. Good luck & keep us informed.




So I was right in thinking this was a steal?


----------



## jacobtia (May 18, 2011)

I forgot to add that I'm not smoking this till Sunday.......


----------



## jacobtia (May 18, 2011)

I have spent some more time pooring over other folks threads and here is what I think I am going to do.

I like coffee junkies idea of the red wine marinade. So I am going to try that with garlic, oregano, salt, and pepper.

After the over night bath in the red wine marinade I will remove it and pat it dry.

Then, I am going to make cuts just big enough for garlic cloves to be inserted. I am thinking maybe 8 to 10 cloves throughout.

For my rub I am going to rub it down with evoo then coat with salt, pepper and a dash of onion powder.

I am going to smoke with apple or maybe pecan if I can find it(I have been really wanting to try pecan) at 225 until it hits 140, pull it, wrap it, let it rest in a dry cooler for 30 to 45 minutes.

While it rests I am going to make the red sauce recipe posted by Dutch.

My stomach is growling just thinking about getting this going! Bring on the weekend!


----------



## jacobtia (May 18, 2011)

coffee_junkie said:


> I smoked a lamb with Lilac wood, it turned out fantastic. But something subtle would be best, I would consider maple, pecan, or apple. But if you can get some dry Lilac I would highly suggest it. It is very similar to apple but is a lot ligher and more subtle. For rubs I would suggest more of a paste, say smashed garlic with rosmary, kosher salt, black pepper, evoo, and thats about it. I maranaded mine over night with all of those ingredients plus a dry red wine. It was to die for. Just don't over cook.
> 
> Good luck!


Coffee,

I read your thread from the lamb you did in this marinade. My question for you is do I really need to trim the purpled meat off? Seems like that's where the flavor is.


----------



## meateater (May 18, 2011)

Just remember 140* is rare, 150*medium and 160* done with lamb. I suggest a smoke temp of 225*-250* at the most. Mild woods, rosemary and lemon work well. Just remember the qview.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 19, 2011)

Looking forward to the Q-view on this one!


----------



## jacobtia (May 19, 2011)

Qview will come my friends!


----------



## jacobtia (May 21, 2011)

Well it's Saturday night and she is resting in a bath of Cabernet Sauvignon, garlic, onion, oregano, and evoo. I will start a new thread tomorrow with all the details and qview!


----------



## roller (May 21, 2011)

I have never eaten lamb before heard to many bad things about it. Of course  there are those of you that would not eat Gator...I do. Have wanted to try lamb for awhile. I tried Mutten burgers one time and they were awaful and I mean bad...Looking forward to this Q-view...


----------



## biaviian (May 21, 2011)

I'm a huge fan of Pecan with lamb.

What type of bad things, Roller?  I've never heard anything bad about lamb.


----------



## jacobtia (May 21, 2011)

I am actually smoking with pecan for the first time on this lamb! I have read good things about pecan and I am excited to taste the results tomorrow! And I don't know what bad things you have heard about lamb! I'd take a nice grilled lamb chop over a steak any day! MMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!! And gator! I've tried and I love it! If it's meat I'm game!


----------

